# PLEASE HELP



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

Hi guys im jus finding out if theres any vendors that have people that fix mods or can have a look at a mod 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/15)

Calling the vape Doctors @JakesSA @Rowan Francis


----------



## DoubleD (16/9/15)

Whats wrong with the mod if I may ask?


----------



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

@DoubleD its an evic vt that just wont seem to turn on either while on charge or not

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

lol.....why are you starting a thread again when you already have one running for the same issue?


----------



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

Bkz i am still stuck @zadiac ,sorry if it causes any inconvenience

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Not inconvenient, just confusing. Why not just ask the same question in the thread that is already open?.....lol


----------



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

Lol sorry i jus thought somebody different would notice the new thread

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (16/9/15)

I just managed to find these pics of the internals, it could be a dry joint somewhere.


----------



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

@Alex i have no idea what a dry joint is or how to fix it lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (16/9/15)

kelly22 said:


> @Alex i have no idea what a dry joint is or how to fix it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I can have a look at it for you, maybe I'll get lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

